# How long do "aliens" take to hatch



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

How long do mealworm "aliens" take to hatch into beetles... 

Im trying to breed them and I have 20 "aliens" so far... 

I have put them in another tub on their own, so they dont get eaten... 

: victory:
Charlie


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

CornSnakeLover said:


> How long do mealworm "aliens" take to hatch into beetles...
> 
> Im trying to breed them and I have 20 "aliens" so far...
> 
> ...


Depends on temperature, but usually, a few days.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

its at room temp.... 

But take into thought, i dont have my heating on, but i have 4 vivs in my room haha. to it should be higher than room temp


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

CornSnakeLover said:


> its at room temp....
> 
> But take into thought, i dont have my heating on, but i have 4 vivs in my room haha. to it should be higher than room temp


They'll be fine at that temp.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

normal is between 2-3wks, but I've had beetles take less due to the heat here


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Malti said:


> normal is between 2-3wks, but I've had beetles take less due to the heat here


Yes I've read that they can take 2-3 weeks (or even 9 months if they over winter).

In my reptile room, they seem to take a few days, but I have never actually timed it.

*nips off to find one to time*


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

does that mean if you put say a heat mat under them, they hatch faster?....intriguing, im still wondering why im not breeding them


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

haunted-havoc said:


> does that mean if you put say a heat mat under them, they hatch faster?....intriguing, im still wondering why im not breeding them


Not sure. Aparrently if you keep the mealworms too hot then they don't turn to aliens as effectively!

Maybe I need to experiment!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

haunted-havoc said:


> does that mean if you put say a heat mat under them, they hatch faster?....intriguing, im still wondering why im not breeding them


if the room is not cold ie u need to put on something warm u don't need a heatmat


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

i have mine in an old plastic fish tank, theyre thriving with no heat besides regular room temp. Just feed them lotsa leafy greens. No need to take them out if the others are well fed. Usually takes about 1-2 weeks to pupate from alien to beetle.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I have two boxes of mealworms (the tubs they come in from the shop) and a another tube for the aliens (tub from shop) when they start going into bettles I will but them into a small fish tank or something similar. 

What do I feed the bettles ?
Im feeding the mealworms carrot peeling and left overs like that...


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

CornSnakeLover said:


> I have two boxes of mealworms (the tubs they come in from the shop) and a another tube for the aliens (tub from shop) when they start going into bettles I will but them into a small fish tank or something similar.
> 
> What do I feed the bettles ?
> Im feeding the mealworms carrot peeling and left overs like that...


I keep the beetles on a few inches of porridge oats. The beetles need a substrate to lay their eggs in and the mealworms need some substrate when they are very tiny, so oats serve as substrate and food all in one.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

would weatabix be alright, if you made it very fine ?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

CornSnakeLover said:


> would weatabix be alright, if you made it very fine ?


Should be, but I've not tried it personally. The oats are 50p/kg so are a lot cheaper than weetabix!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

CornSnakeLover said:


> I have two boxes of mealworms (the tubs they come in from the shop) and a another tube for the aliens (tub from shop) when they start going into bettles I will but them into a small fish tank or something similar.
> 
> What do I feed the bettles ?
> Im feeding the mealworms carrot peeling and left overs like that...


I keep them the same as the worms...they lay on the sides of the container


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

CornSnakeLover said:


> would weatabix be alright, if you made it very fine ?


I use chick crumb


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Well the oats would be better and cheaper haha. What does the eggs look like? And how will I know they are breeding... Going down shop tomorrow for some oats haha.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

CornSnakeLover said:


> Well the oats would be better and cheaper haha. What does the eggs look like? And how will I know they are breeding... Going down shop tomorrow for some oats haha.


they're barely visible...but all adults do is eat and do the jiggy :whistling2:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

CornSnakeLover said:


> would weatabix be alright, if you made it very fine ?


yes thats what i do works a miracle


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh okay 

thanks for the help guys. Will keep you posted on how things are going... 

How many eggs do they produce ?


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

CornSnakeLover said:


> Oh okay
> 
> thanks for the help guys. Will keep you posted on how things are going...
> 
> How many eggs do they produce ?


I don't know...but if u give them basic care, they should never end


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

okay cheers


----------

